# Think I got it right now!



## Steve25 (Jul 17, 2019)

Last night I had to finish up on a build I had started before Summer kicked in, but now need the room on the work bench for the Munsters house I am building and reworking.

This litter Bugger is XC cabin which was on the NYCs 8 mile or so long lake Mahopac / Goldens bridge branch where it cross there Putnam division.

As you can see I gave it few shots at getting it right and I think I am there now, and seing as I only had two photos to build from and one person to talk to who had seen it in person I think it's got the right feel, no?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Those look great Steve.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice job. :appl:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great job! Always need small buildings on a railroad. :thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good job! :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Steve25 (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks gang!

Cole a agree with you 100% as the small buildings to me are a important detain all on there own!

I did misprint something though, as I had 3 photos I used to build XC cabin from which I did not post up.
The unposted third shoot was a view of the other window side of the cabin where the downspout is.


----------



## Steve25 (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks folks!
Cole I could not agree more that it's the small buildings that add a lot of detail to the overall area of our RRs also!

They give a greater sense of size/ scale to the trains and other larger structures.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Where on the branch was this located?

In my younger days, I worked passenger and freight on the Harlem line.
When Conrail was still around, we'd switch "84 Lumber" right at Golden's Bridge...


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

JA, I gather is was on the “Putt” division, up north somewhere...


That’s cool! I worked for a railroad that had a similar building at a junction called “DM”. It was a connection between the Erie Buffalo and Southwestern branch and the Erie Dunkirk branch. 


It was a switch tender’s shack. I often thought of building a full size replica of it and using as a garden shed. The original shack was burned years ago, but a friend of mine has the station sign off of it...

Tom


----------



## Steve25 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi JA!
Before the NYC Putnam division shut down its passenger service in Sept of 58 this switch cabin was located between Baldwin place station which was on the border of Westchester county and Putnam county and Mahpac station on Bucks Hollow road, all of 80 ft off of what is now RT 6 thru Putnam county.

In 1962 the Putnam division was ripped up between Eastview station in Westchester county and where this switch cabin was in Mahopac.
This left 8 stations with no train service.

As far as I know the lower part of the Put in Westchester county under Conrail still ran fright trains up to Elmsford and its A & P food warehouse into the early 80s.
After that the NYC Harlem line still ran trains to Brewster from Goldens Bridge for a while until that 7 miles or so of track was torn up also.

The last fright movement I know of on the Put was in 1971 when a box car was picked up from a Lumber yard in Carmel right along RT 6 next to Lk Glenida, it ran there from Brewster on the Harlem division.

Also as far as I know the Golden's bridge station and its small yard area was torn up and the Harlem line realigned a bit when RT 684 that goes north and south (thru Westchester county and Putnam county ) was built and competed in 74.

While it was still standing a person wanted to buy this switch cabin to use as a home shed, but could not get transportation to do so Before it was torn down, in fact in the photos you can see that the cabin was starting to be repainted .
This was undertaken by the fellow who wanted to buy it as a effort to preserve the little bugger.


----------

